# EOS M and TCs



## Daniel Flather (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey,

Can the EOS M be used with a Canon TC via the lens adapter and a compatible EF lens?


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

yes it works fine, I only had trouble with the 2x mk3 but that was becasue i was using it on an edmika adapted FD lens and had a 12mm kenko extension tube in between so i think it was the kenko tube throwing it out
the kenko 1.4 works great too


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 7, 2012)

That's quite a set up wickidwombat. Thanks for the post.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 8, 2012)

oh and they all worked just fine stacked for a total full frame focal length of 2688mm


----------

